# The step has been fitted



## blanet

Hola, ¿me podría ayudar alguien con la interpretación de "step" en éste texto?

All five balls are to be placed in a tetrapod drum (_un tetrapod drum es una máquina de desgaste de tejidos, consistente en forrar el interior del cilindro/tambor con una tela especifica, y desgastarla haciendo girar el cilindro con un tetrápodo en su interior_) *in wich the "step" has been fitted *and wich has been fully lined with silicon carbide paper and tumbled for 3000 revolutions.

Como veréis, la cosa va de meter unas bolas en un tambor giratorio con la cara interior forrada con papel de lija, y con un tetrapod, para desgastarlas y analizarlas. Pero se me escapa lo del "step" fitted... porque encima en el propio texto va entrecomillado, asi que no se a que hace referencia.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos.


----------



## Quetzali

Hola Blanet:
¿Será que está diciendo que a este momento o paso todo debe estar en su lugar?


----------



## blanet

Hola, gracias por contestar.

No, no creo que se refiera a eso. El texto es un extracto de un reglamento, son una especie de indicaciones.

En castellano seria algo así como:

Las 5 bolas se sitúan en un tetrapod drum en el cual el "step" ha sido ajustado y el cual (en referencia al tetrapod drum de nuevo) ha sido forrado con papel de carbono de silicio (que es papel de lija).

Es el step lo que se me escapa...

gracias de nuevo


----------



## nirvanaxhole

Maybe you should look for information about the parts of the equipment you´re talking about, the machine itself. "Step" could stand for one of them, that´s vocabulary I don´t actually handle.


----------



## blanet

That was exactly my initial idea... but that info it's kinda difficult to find. Actually that "tetrapod drum" is a 80s machine, and the equipment constructional specifications come from a standard that was withdrawn long ago.


----------



## blanet

Anyway, thank you so much!


----------



## nirvanaxhole

Have you looked for this info at tarin...? you know where. I cannot write it here, they will erase it.


----------



## teatom

My friend: Step might be C O S T U R A.... In German a Steppdecke is a quilt


----------



## blanet

Thank you friends.

@nirvan... yes, with no luck

@teatom... then, what would the whole sentence meaning be? 

That step is driving me crazy... maybe it could help to say that the text is from an australian standard.


----------



## teatom

Bueno, no estoy seguro, pero sería "la costura del forraje es ajustada exactamente".
¿No tienes más contexto?


----------



## blanet

No, no tiene mucho sentido... pero gracias de todas formas.

No hay más contexto, es sólo ese párrafo.


----------



## frida-nc

I would interpret a "step" within a machine as a raised area or narrow platform.
Un resalto, un escalón, un estribo?

No se puede saber exactamente, pero sería de ayuda echar una mirada aqui.
Saludos.


----------



## blanet

muchas gracias, prpovaré con eso 

Ya de todas formas voy a preguntar a quienes nos pasaron las especificaciones...


----------

